# Lemon Tea Water Splash



## minister (May 2, 2013)

Hi, 
recently Clicked this shot 
Last Sunday Shoot , 
the shoot was as usual involved lots of planning , specially the water base. I wanted a base which can hold the water as well as pass light also , 
So i made it using transparent acrylic sheet and sticking a electrical wire fitting bidding on the corner with help of M seal , like a tray , keeping in mind there is no water leakage on that other wise I will be cleaning the water on floor all the time instead of shooting, though my 2 year son any way played with water there . 

So for the back ground I use my green cloth background
I also used my IR remote so as soon as I drop the bottle into water I can click the shutter

I used four light here, one for the background expo one beneath the water tray and two my elencrome 200FX with 36" softbox both side.

please comment and suggest me


----------



## tirediron (May 2, 2013)

Not bad; it looks like you need to flag or slightly reposition your lights, as you're getting some pretty serious reflection on the neck of the bottle; as well, there seems to be way too much foreground in the image.  For a product shot, I would crop MUCH more tightly to the product, unless this layout is specificed by the production/design manager for print layout.


----------



## Aries86 (May 3, 2013)

Yes I agree, I just finished reading it and posted a question relating to it.


----------



## minister (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for the comment 

I tried position my light but then it was hiding bottle  logo So I placed it like that , but may be you are right It should have been narrow not that wide


----------

